# softbaits or crank baits



## parki

Which does everyone think is better for bass ? A crank bait thats including hard baits or soft baits ?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Soft the majority of the time.


----------



## jonesy12

Both have their time and place. Not sure if one is "better" than the other.


----------



## jamesavp

I agree with jones. They both have their time and place. If the bite is hot then you want hard baits like cranks to cover water but at the same time cranks can make bass bite when they don't want to because of reaction strikes. Plastics are great no matter what conditions, fish hold on longer and can be fished weedless. They both have there strengths and weaknesses. It is better to let the fish pick.

I usually start out with cranks to or topwater early on then slow down with plastics depending on the time of the year and what the fish tell me. It is hard to put a crankbait down if they are bitting it good.


----------



## ileddog

YEP. There is a time and a place for each.


----------



## Bassmaster95

I would say the softbaits because they feel more like a fish.


----------



## bigblackfoot

I'd agree with the other guys, but i prefer the soft baits.


----------



## diver_sniper

Yeah, it all has a time and place, but over the long run I think that because you can throw soft stuff into so many more places than you can the hard stuff, and you can move it slow when you need to, soft baits are going to catch more total fish.


----------



## JimHickey

Happy Thanksgiving All,

I would have to agree with most of the other replies; each does indeed have their place. A few other things to consider:

1) Different seasons and daily conditions typically call for different baits;

2) Each bass angler has there own preferences under different conditions and sometimes it's also a matter of confidence.

If you look through the tackle boxes in my boat, you would likely sa it's a toss-up (and I am sure the lure manufacturers like it that way as well  ).


----------

